# Solved: DVD burner not reading discs



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello. I need help! I installed a new dvd burner...worked fine.....lost my hard drive....replaced it....now dvd burner doesn't read or recognize discs. Computer says it is working fine....it is detected....I can't figure out whats wrong. I use XP.....there are no error messages etc..... can you help pleeeeeese?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Welcome, what do you mean you lose your hard drive? I'm confused


----------



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

I had to replace it. I don't know if that has anything to do with anything though. In any case, I've tried to update drivers, uninstall and reinstall, check all the settings on everything.....um.....what am I missing? Its a brand new burner.....so it had better not be dead. Any suggestions for me?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I would rather check the hardware, make sure the cables are plugged in correctly, try reseatting them.


----------



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay...I'll try that in the morning. Thing is..... I had an improper shut down because of a power outage, and thats when things started happening. I couldn't get the burner to read after that to correct the errors. I finally had to take it in to someone, who said the harddrive was shot. So that was replaced and a fresh version of xp put back on....but now the burner still doesn't work, even though the computer recognizes it. I would think that he'd have put everything back in order when he sent it back to me..... so hmmmm.....do you think I could have fried the burner? (please no).... Anyway.....I'll try what you said first...but I hope you're around tomorrow if it doesn't work. (???) Thanks for your help!!


----------



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

Well.....everything seems to be connected ok. I've used a cleaner as well, in case that was it. I've run out of ideas. Any more thoughts you can give me?


----------



## Parkman (Nov 30, 2006)

when you say you lost your hard drive did you reload XP using the drive in question?


----------



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

I didn't do it..... someone else did......but I don't imagine it was the dvd drive that was used.....it would have been the cd drive. I had trouble with the dvd drive not reading before the hard drive died. I just assumed it was the hard drive that was the issue, and all would be well when the hard drive was replaced. But no such luck. I just can't imagine that a new sony dvd burner would be faulty without really being used much.


----------



## Parkman (Nov 30, 2006)

If you still have a Windows disk, try booting to it using the dvd drive in question. You may have to change boot device priority, and press a button when it says "press any key to boot to cd". IF you can successfully start the windows installation, then your drive is working and something is screwy with your OS. 
PS. dont go all the way with the installation if you can, just exit using F3 when you are prompted to


----------



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok...but before I do that....I have something else to throw in...... I called the guy who worked on my computer.....he said he couldn't think of anything else and figured the dvd drive was shot. So...as much as I didn't like it.....I removed the dvd burner. I replaced it with the cd drive that used to be in it. But now.....while I'm tearing my hair out....... the cd burner which always worked, does not read, and the cd drive I just put in isn't even detected. Why is the cd burner not working.....when it always was. Now I figure there was nothing wrong with any hardware, and something isn't installed correctly. Gee....can you figure why I called myself...oh help?!? I wish I knew how to do this. Any thoughts?


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I would say its your motherboard, anything broken or fried?


----------



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

Wouldn't the computer guy have known if something like that was wrong? Everything else works great...... so if it wasn't the hardware that caused it not to read....what else causes that?


----------



## oh help (Sep 6, 2007)

Solved. I got fed up with it and removed the dvd burner....put everything back together....all is well. Thanks anyway for your help.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Glad it worked, you may marked this thread as solved which is in Thread tools button.


----------

